# Network of terrorist camps in rural England



## Yrys (27 Feb 2008)

I'm not sure how much British are talking about that, with the eartquake...


BBC links:

 Mohammed Hamid, the top terror recruiter

Top terror recruiter found guilty

The eight men foung guilty

Terrors Camps

Hate speech of Mohammed Hamid

Man cleared of being involved in terrorism training camps


MSNBC from The Associated Press (longer article then the CTV one ):

Convictions of 7 militants revealed terror activities in idyllic rural settings


CTV, from The Associated Press

Seven convicted in network of terror camps in U.K.

CBC, from The Associated Press (same article as the CTV one) :

Convictions expose British terrorist camps


----------



## Yrys (7 Mar 2008)

Top extremist recruiter is jailed



> A man convicted as a major recruiter for Islamist extremism has been jailed indefinitely for public protection.
> 
> Mohammed Hamid, 50, of east London, organised secret training camps, one of which was attended by the four failed suicide bombers of 21 July 2005.
> *Hamid* was jailed for *seven-and-a-half years* - but told he would not be released until he had reformed. His accomplice, Atilla *Ahmet*,
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Mar 2008)

This is the price we pay for letting this shyte into our countries.

If we think that our countries are immune from these extremists, we're on drugs.


----------



## Yrys (7 Mar 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> This is the price we pay for letting this shyte into our countries.



Some extremists are born in our countries then indoctrinated. Some are even Caucasian.
It is difficult nowadays to distinguish which is which ...

Laws don't permit to close the borders. Low level of birth rate with economics need
mean politicians won't want to change them.



> If we think that our countries are immune from these extremists, we're on drugs.



"We", the general population, are used to be naive to so many things... Blindfolds are usually in place until a catastrophe.


----------



## Richie (7 Mar 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> This is the price we pay for letting this shyte into our countries.
> 
> If we think that our countries are immune from these extremists, we're on drugs.



Now, now, Wes. These good people are just expressing their values as part of our multicultural mosaic...  :


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Some extremists are born in our countries then indoctrinated. Some are even Caucasian.
> It is difficult nowadays to distinguish which is which ...



So very true.  Yet we have had people on this site argue that this could never happen.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Some extremists are born in our countries then indoctrinated. Some are even Caucasian.
> It is difficult nowadays to distinguish which is which ...



Yes it is.
However who are they indoctrinated by?

Close the borders.


----------



## Old Ranger (7 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So very true.  Yet we have had people on this site argue that this could never happen.



I gues it didn't happen in rural Ontario either....

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44695.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44865.0.html


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> 1. Some extremists are born in our countries then indoctrinated. Some are even Caucasian.
> 
> 
> 2.
> "We", the general population, are used to be naive to so many things... Blindfolds are usually in place until a catastrophe.



1. The odd converved wing nut perhaps, but most are born elsewhere, and the ones born here who turn are products of their own environment, in that being what they are taught at home by family (what they see and hear and the opinions of their parents and close relatives), what they see their role models preach, and by the private schools they go to. They are influenced by their own kind, not the people at large in Canada in general. No wonder why the gap continiously widens.

2. True. In Australia we have had lots of clashes with the radicals, and lost a total of 91 of our citizens killed in the Kuta Beach attacks, of which 6 young fine Australian girls from my own neighbourhood lost their lives. Meanwhile the extremism is on the rise here, and islam is the fastest growing religion down here. We know we have problems.

I think Canadians at large are 'blindfolded'.

Canada's turn will come, its just a matter of time.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2008)

Wes

You are quite right; most are not Caucasian, and all are a product of their environment.  Yes the Canadian Public is going through life with blindfolds on, as witnessed in their general perceptions of World Affairs.  Does that mean that Canada does not recognize the threat?  No.  The people paid to do so, are doing so.  There has been several controversies over their handling of some of these cases, but they are being handled.  Look up a couple of posts for some links provided by Old Ranger.  

The latest instance of a bombing in New York City has been blamed on Canada by some.  It was not CBSA who let this person into the US, if they did in fact come from Canada, but the US Border Services.  They, however, did catch the "Millennium Bomber" in Washington State.  How he got there from Montreal and what support he had on the way, plus the access to explosives that he had in his possession, are all questions that should be asked.  

No Canada is not the quiet, peaceful, do-good country that oh so many Canadians have pictured in their minds.  There are evil people here.  In Montreal.  In Edmonton.  In Toronto. In Vancouver.  In Halifax.  They are preying on our naivete; our innocence; our trust........But people are "Standing On Guard".


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (8 Mar 2008)

I must agree with Wes. This is getting out of hand and will only get worse, unless something is done now. These people are infiltrating almost every aspect of our lives and doing so unchecked right under our noses and all the while using our own laws against us. Their web is ever growing and given time, will become an irreversible threat to our way of life. I think Canada must take a page from Australia and really put the heat on to find stop and deport these idiots in quick succession. I think we should become fortress Canada. As for the ones who say it will never happen here, it's already happening, the only difference is no one has exploded yet. The Americans are right when they say Canada is a haven for terrorists and they've been here for quite some time. It's now time to put a policy in place that will untie the authorities hands so they can find them and get rid of them and send them all to rot in Guantanamo bay.

I think its time the general public and our government take the blindfolds of and see it for the serious threat that it really is. It's no more business as usual and lad-di-da.


----------



## time expired (9 Mar 2008)

Last night I watched a program on BBC about the former
Conservative MP, Enoch Powell,who predicted all this and
worse in the 70s.He did this as a protest against Labours
immigration policies,he was reviled by the Left and was
attacked and compared with Hitler,the usual tactics,he was
such a figure of scorn that even his own party could no
longer support him and he left politics.Enoch Powell has
since died however his predictions are now being seen by
a large portion of the English part of the British population,
by the way getting smaller every day,as correct.As the 
English will, in the near future,be a minority in their own
land it is probably too late to do anything about it.
                           Regards


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Mar 2008)

The following was sent to me. Author/link unknown.

The winning entry from an annual contest calling for the most appropriate definition of a contemporary term. This year's term: Political Correctness?

   "Political Correctness is a doctrine fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rapidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."


----------



## X-mo-1979 (10 Mar 2008)

This,Scotland yard,think it's time we all woke up and started cleaning up our countries.

One think I find peace in is that I know Newfoundland will always be free of this crap.It tends to be less tolerant of differences.Which I use to look at as a bad thing....not so much anymore.

I will retire in my haven.And keep a clean house.


----------

